# A Few Spiders



## NateS (Oct 13, 2011)

A few Spider photos from the past month or so.

First is a Dotted Wolf Spider which we kept for a class pet for awhile in my 5th grade class.

1






2





3





4





Next is a Cobweb Spider that we kept until it made an egg sac...then we had to release it.
5





6







7 Orb Weaver Hanging from the house (didn't keep this one)





8 Not positive on the species of this...grass spider maybe?





9


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm particularly partial to #3 for that menacing angle and the composition with that rock wall-like thing on the right.  The specks of dust add interest as well IMO, 'specially on the eyes. I like the ungainly, yet graceful look of the cobweaver in #5 too.  Looks almost like it's dancing!


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

#1 Would like it better if the leg wasn't OOF.
#2 Same, but harder to achieve that on this photo
#3 Cool
#4 Too tight of a crop imo
#5 OOF in the wrong places
#6 "       "   "        "      "
#7 Nice, weird looking spider
#8 Those little pieces of whatever throughout the photo are distracting
#9 By far my favorite. Wish the legs weren't cut off though.





SPIDERS ARE ICKY


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 15, 2011)

tevo said:


> SPIDERS ARE ICKY



Naaah Tevo, Spiders are cool! Some of the best engineers in the worlds are spiders.. and they can't do math either!! lol!  

OP.. love the Wolf Spider shots... one of my favorite Arachnids.


----------



## tevo (Oct 15, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Naaah Tevo, Spiders are cool! Some of the best engineers in the worlds are spiders.. and they can't do math either!! lol!
> 
> OP.. love the Wolf Spider shots... one of my favorite Arachnids.



LOOL

That thread got closed ):


----------

